# River Creek WMA



## Buckfever (Nov 1, 2005)

Has anybody heard any results from the muzzleloader hunt this past weekend on River Creek?  BF


----------



## Buckfever (Nov 19, 2005)

OK, someboby has to have heard something from the ML hunt..............BF


----------



## SWbowhunter (Nov 19, 2005)

I don't think they killed a deer.


----------



## Ryan014 (Nov 7, 2010)

Ill be on the Rifle Hunt This Upcoming Week... Will post results of the hunt...


----------



## Mac (Dec 7, 2011)

Good luck, son just got quota letter for youth hunt


----------

